# ******...Lutino Cinnamon Pearl?



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I was going to just post some pictures of ******. I'm really thinking female now. She's not the skinny sickly looking baby I first brought home. She finally is getting a good tail feather. I can't wait 'till all those awful stained ones that she had when I got her are replaced by beautiful white ones. Or will the be white? I do see a little cinnamon barring on one of her old tail feathers. I am seeing a definite bleed through of Cinnamon on her newly acquired primary wing feathers too! It's so hard to get a good picture of her because she reflects the flash and just looks blinding white in most shots. These 2 were the best. One of them I pumped up the color saturation so you could see what I am seeing with the naked eye. If I'm not mistaken I think I'm seeing Pearls too!?!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think boy. Do you have a pic of the front of him? VERY cute by the way.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll have to take some more tomorrow. ****** is 5 or 6 months now and I'm not seeing any male behavior.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm not sure. I'll check the post back when you get a chance to post one.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i agree on the cinnamon wash to his wing feathers! cant see pearls tho...but im hopeless lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of shots of ****** from the front. I think the new tail feathers will tell me what ****** is. The age is just about right to be seeing them soon.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I do see the cinnamon wash.... and I´m leaning towards female too... 

both parents had to be Lutino AND Cinnamon... or at least mom lutino and cinnamon and dad split to both for he to be male....

and if he(she has pearls too, which I couldn´t see yet) then both had to be too...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the best picture to see the cinnamon in the feathers on Whiteys side maybe it's not pearls but just a bit of Cinnamon infusion. It's not very obvious in the picture but I can see it with my eyes. In the second picture I cranked the color saturation all the way so you can see the cinnamon. It's very pale. It looks pink with the enhancement.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

there is defiantly cinnamon on those wing feathers :d

on the upper wings I think i see scalloping (like pearls) but it could also be how the wings are laying, or just the over all natural look


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I can see it but it doesn't photograph well. There are faint tail bars too on the old ragged feathers. The new one doesn't have any bars but it is a center feather and I'll have to wait to see if the appear when the outer ones are replaced.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say you have a cute tiel  I am going to guess female.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

my Cotton has both solid white and barred grey feahters on his tail. but he´s a pied... so...


----------

